# When Should You Leave a Church?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 19, 2010)

Mark Dever gives an excellent answer to Phillip Jensen's question...

Phillip Jensen asks Mark Dever - When is it ever right to leave a church? on Vimeo


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 19, 2010)

I would say once service is over...definitely before they lock up. What a silly question. Do we really a lecture or sermon or book on this?


----------



## RandPhoenix (May 19, 2010)




----------

